

CDC Admits 98 Million Americans Received Contaminated Polio Vaccine - fanquake
http://www.realfarmacy.com/cdc-admits-98-million-americans-received-polio-vaccine-contaminated-with-cancer-virus/

======
sentenza
That headline is horribly wrong. You can't catch cancer, since your immune
system will recognize the cells as foreign and kill them.

What the article really says is, that the vaccine was contaminated with a
cancer-causing virus.

